# Can you shrink wrap M&P



## lizzytish (Jul 27, 2007)

Following up on FitMommyof2's question of what do you wrap your M&P in...I'd like to make some as part of a present for friends.  Tabatha suggested Saran Wrap, but can you shrink wrap them as well??? It might be a PITA, but I *love *using my heat gun!!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

I use Saran wrap and then put them in small cellophane (sp?) bags together with a ribbon. It looks nice IMHO.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

I have shrink wrapped M&P & find 2 downsides to it.

1) If you are not SUPER careful the heat will melt your pretty soap.

2) Because it is harder to unwrap, the soap will likely get damaged, roughed up in the process of unwrapping.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Amen Tab! Very true!

ETA: Also sometimes if you wrap it too good, you cant smell through the packaging..


----------

